# Beech Wood



## alx (Mar 12, 2009)

Anyone ever try this.I posted this before crash.Nobody seemed to have used except for the budweiser guys-Beech wood aged.Lots of american beech here, and i plan on processing some when camping in aug.The deer seem to enjoy the nuts. Any links or info appreciated.


----------



## grothe (Mar 12, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beech

Says beech is used for smoking cheese and malt for smoked beer!


----------



## 1894 (Mar 12, 2009)

Black bears also love the beech nuts.  A common tree for firewood at our camp in the Adirondacks.
 Burns hot and clean when properly seasoned. Can be tough to split.
 Got any bears down there ?
 I'll see if I have any pics from camp of bear tracks and "nests" in beech trees .


----------



## 1894 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry for the side track , but I love the bears 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Spring is a good time to see what I call " bear nests " where black bears climb beech trees and find a spot to sit. They grab the branches around them and pull them in and eat the beech nuts , often breaking the branches in the process. 
 Here are some pics of one such tree :


----------



## alx (Mar 12, 2009)

1894 we camp in west virginia and its loaded with bears around ELKINS were we fish,hunt and target practice.Here in maryland there are lots(beech trees) in the ravines around the river i live on.I never knew the bears ate them-go figure- but we scout out beech and bag the deer feeding under them, makes it like shooting fish in a barrel--thanks,cool pics


----------

